# Learning Nigerian Bloodlines and Traits



## Mossy Ridge (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there a way, other than word-of-mouth, for a new person to quickly learn the history of nigerian bloodlines? Certain bloodlines must be known to pass on certain traits and it would be much easier if there was some sort of a primer for us new people to learn. If anybody knows any shortcuts I would appreciate any pointers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be great to be able to see "who does what" in one spot! I haven't found it yet either.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Alas, someone knows how I feel. I've owned goats for 3 years now and it all seems so complicated that I haven't even tried studying all of the bloodlines, conformation...etc.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think its more confusing with goats, especially to tie traits to lines. Mostly because goats are grouped into herds, where they came from, rather than focusing on a true genetic line. And many farms are always bringing in new goats with different lines so they remain diverse and produce diverse stock. I just know the farms that have reputations for producing good, winning stock. Some have a tendency to like certain traits over others and so breed for that and become known for it. For instance, I think Pholia Farms tends to have very large does. Many go over height. But the ones that don't, that go in the show pen, have enormous udder and body capacity and kick butt.

And certain lines are more popular in certain area. Here on the west coast it's Pholia, Rosasharn, Camanna, and Algedi who are seen all the time. But we know and like certain lines from other parts of the states. The ones I know that I really I like and I think are pretty well known are:

Piddlin Acres
Kaapio Acres
Little Tots Estate
Little Dipper
Lost Valley
Jobi
PromisedLand
Poppy Patch
Twin Creeks

I'm probably missing a bunch. And then of course there are farms that I really like but may not be able to show and or breed on as large a scale so aren't as "famous" in the Nigerian world but still have good reputations.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no good listing or resorce out there. If you are interested in show goats looking up the registrys show winners can give you some idea. If interested in milkers then look at the registrys milk records. BUT there are a lot of us that may not have the money or time to have the records. For me it has been time. With a 3 year old and 1&1/2 year old it is impossible to go on milk test when all your does must be kept in heavy production for good results. Shows well I can do the local one but cant travel even 3 hours as many do. Best I can recommend is decide what you are looking for and then talk to and visit lots of farms to find it.


----------

